# smoking sunflower seeds question



## stitan06 (Sep 11, 2012)

anyone ever smoked sunflower seeds or know any goodrecipes smoker temps thinking of trying this weekend


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 11, 2012)

I was thinking of doing this also. Buying plain seeds and just hitting them with some smoke from my AMNPS for a couple hours. 


David


----------



## mossymo (Sep 11, 2012)

Save the hulls from the sunflower seeds and create smoke with them, or maybe even try pistachio's .....:33:


----------



## stitan06 (Sep 12, 2012)

what temp u think im doing raw ones i saw to roast in oven at 200 degrees for three hours


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 12, 2012)

I would say 200* for three hrs. Lol


David


----------



## jarhead (Sep 14, 2012)

Salt Brine first? Maybe add some Cajun Spices to it.


----------

